

Microsoft to hook Hyper-V into open source cloud platform - amnigos
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/09/microsoft-to-hook-hyper-v-into-open-source-cloud-platform.ars

======
jakson
MS is a bit late to the "virtualized" Linux support, but MS does have such a
large Hyper-V Windows market, that it could still take off in the Linux
market. read a briefed article on this topic here
[http://www.hypervhd.com/lounge-off-topic-f9/microsoft-to-
hoo...](http://www.hypervhd.com/lounge-off-topic-f9/microsoft-to-hook-hyper-v-
into-open-source-cloud-platform-t1685.html)

